# Fishing on Kauai



## safari95 (Apr 16, 2011)

The snow's finally gone!, so time to look into finallizing out List of Things To Do in Kauai (at least  for me!) in late August.  We'd like to do a day on a deep sea charter, where we may be able to have some fresh fish for dinner, and if available inland fly fishing.  
Has anyone had good experiences with Guides or Charter captains that are good and won't break the bank?   

Thanks


----------



## chellej (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't think of where there would be inland fly fishing but we did see folks fly fishing in the shallows at the west end of Annini Bay (Down the hill from the westin).   Plan to try it next May

I would be interested in how you make out on the charter - we may be looking for the same next year


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2011)

There is trout fishing in Wiamea Canyon.


----------



## geoand (Apr 16, 2011)

Found this info:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2692749/guide_to_freshwater_fishing_in_kauai.html


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 16, 2011)

We went on the Kai Bear on our honeymoon many years ago. Everything was great (we caught fish, had a good time)...except I learned that I don't have the sea legs for the Kauai waves. We found out our friends went on the same charter on their trip to Kauai and caught that marlin we were aiming for. Have a great time in Kauai (One of my 3 favorite places in the world).


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2011)

You can go to Walmart and get gear. Best store bought bait is squid. There are many piers you can fish off off. Ask for directions to the fishing holes. If you can bring your own gear I would bring some artificial baits like Gulp. If your after something big go to Haena Beach and bring a bucket for bait fish. Live bait is best. Catch a bait fish up to 16 inches and place a 4/0 hook into the fish and toss it out under a 7 ft under a slide bobber. wee ha  

Only eat silver colored fish. There is a danger of some type of nurotoxin exposure when eating reef fish. I give the fish to the locals or just toss them back with a hook and bobber. If you catch a shark you will have some fun but just cut the line and let it go when your done. They bite.

You really have to keep an eye out for waves, especially when your fishing off rocks. I was knocked over by a sneaky wave into the washing machine over in Yokohama Bay as the sun was setting. It really hurt and I lost all my gear but lived to fish another day.

http://www.pacificworlds.com/haena/sea/beaches.cfm


----------



## sailingman22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Check out Hawaii Style Fishing in Kapaa. They are located near Pono Kai and Terry offers excellent service at a reasonable price.


----------



## kwilson (Apr 18, 2011)

*Just a tip*

You should know that in Hawaii charter boat owners keep all fish caught. If you want to keep some you MUST make that deal before you charter. I ask them if I can keep enough for a few meals and if they're hungry enough for business they will agree.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 18, 2011)

If you can find a guide to take you fishing for Peacock Bass you'll remember it the rest of your life.

I fished the Koloa resevoir years back and it is full of fighting Peacock Bass.  About landed one 4 times and it took off against all the drag I was comfortable with.  Started reeling in the 5th time and it charged the boat, jumped over the bow, and snapped the line.

My shoulder hurt so much the next day I literally spent hours in the hot tub.

Incredible fight in those fish.  Big blue spot on their tail like a Peacock.   They really aren't bass either. 

That is the only place I know of where they have Peacock bass and it is posted.


Sterling


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 20, 2011)

*Great fishing*



kwilson said:


> You should know that in Hawaii charter boat owners keep all fish caught.



We (us 2 guys) went out on the boat "Happy Times"  out of Port Allen last year. 
Caught 4 ono, 2 ahi, and 1 mai mai. The boat does keep most of the fish, but they asked us if we wanted any to take back.

We returned with enough ahi, and ono steaks to BBQ dinner for the 4 of us a couple nights at the Marriott.


----------



## valbo97 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Hawaiian Style Fishing is great*

I have been out with Terry on Hawaiian Style Fishing and it has always been good- rents out by the day and on some days you can pay a per-person charge. Terry lets you keep the all fish you can eat and really try's to make it fun. Last time out caught a Mahi Mahi and a 90 pound Yellow Fin. He sold the yellow fin and we kept the Mahi- he also brought us a huge chunk of Ono(my wifes favorite.). He has a website and really makes the trip fun. Better when you rent the boat but I have done it as a member of a pick-up group and by renting the boat. Always fun
Next to Pono Kai in Kapaa.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 29, 2011)

There is an article in this months "Sport Fishing " magazine about the nurotoxin Ciguatera.

The link explains the toxin found in some reef fish.

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/wilderness_ciguatera_toxin/article_em.htm

In the Sport Fishing article it explains that larger predator fish that eat reef fish accumalte the toxin. Smaller reef fish under 4 - 5 pounds are safe to eat as they have not accumalated enough of this toxin.


----------



## Kildahl (May 10, 2011)

valbo97 said:


> I have been out with Terry on Hawaiian Style Fishing and it has always been good- rents out by the day and on some days you can pay a per-person charge. Terry lets you keep the all fish you can eat and really try's to make it fun. Last time out caught a Mahi Mahi and a 90 pound Yellow Fin. He sold the yellow fin and we kept the Mahi- he also brought us a huge chunk of Ono(my wifes favorite.). He has a website and really makes the trip fun. Better when you rent the boat but I have done it as a member of a pick-up group and by renting the boat. Always fun
> Next to Pono Kai in Kapaa.



plus 1!


----------



## safari95 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Thank-you for the Kauai fishing tips*

Thank-you all for the Kauai fishing tips!   
Hard to believe we're less than a couple months away from going.  Deep sea fishing, shore and inland fishing, trout, peacock bass, shark, mahi mahi, I can't wait!!


----------

